# Duncan MacFarlan on scripture and oppressive governments



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 29, 2020)

... Most nations embody their faith in their constitution, and some even allege the authority of the State to be divine; nevertheless that it is in all its leading features opposed to the will of God, and essentially an organized form of oppression, and thus instrumental in promoting rather than in restraining wickedness.

This alliance nevertheless gives stability to such governments, and, on the principle already referred to, namely, that the ends so served are natural to man, and are sought by him. And the analogy holds equally good in the other branch, for what is a government, simply expressive of a nation’s will, and without any acknowledgment of God, or any observance of his laws, but infidel? “The powers that be,” it is said, “are ordained of God.” This undoubted passage of Scripture is freely quoted in support of governments such as we have described; but it will not surely be maintained, that these “are ordained of God” for the purpose of governing independently of God, for the purpose of denying his moral government and enforcing laws in the very face of his express commands. Such a theory will not bear examination on general grounds, and far less can it stand with the express word of revelation. (See Romans xiii. 4, 2 Samuel xxiii. 3-4.) ...

For more, see Duncan MacFarlan on scripture and oppressive governments.


----------

